# Leopard print cardigan & ballet pumps



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

anyone seen these around? i dont know why its so hard to find them. The cardigan needs to be long sleeve.


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2008)

They had them at wet seal . Maybe they ship online to UK?


----------



## florabundance (Sep 20, 2008)

dyou want the ballet pumps to be leopard aswell?
oasis have some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Buy Leopard ballerina with bow With Next Day Delivery - Oasis Stores UK


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 20, 2008)

^ those pumps are adorable! they're so expensive though! 
I have some grey leopard print pumps and got them for £5 in some lil shop just off 'Bush market, haha.

My friend has a leopard print cardigan but the sleeves are 3/4 length...i think she got it from primark lol


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 20, 2008)

they have some leopard print pumps in peacocks and primark at the moment. the primark ones gave me huge blisters on my little toes but i think i have fat feet lol. dunno about the cardigan, i have one from primark i got ages ago that is long sleeve, i never wear it though.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 20, 2008)

my mom was wearing a leopard cardigan the other day.. no idea where she got it from though! Im no help lol.  But I would search Ebay, you are bound to find something on there.  For shoes I would go to cutesyshoes.com, they are super inexpensive and have a gazillion pairs.  I buy from there all the time!Flats run about $10us so thats like... 6 pounds right?? And they ship all over the world and its pretty reasonable!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw a leopard cardigan at forever21.com! I also just bought a little shrug from tj max that is purple leopard it's pretty cute but yeah try f21 and wetseal too.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 22, 2008)

forever twenty-one has leopard print everything right now! and i think that soda makes some leopard print ballet pumps.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 22, 2008)

I got a leopard cardigan from delias but it was a little while ago nd the buttons on them are super cute but they might still be on the delias website


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 22, 2008)

i saw in the weekend part of the daily mail last week a long sleeve leopard print cardigan from new look & one also from m&s!!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 22, 2008)

My sis got some lovely leopard flats from Primark Sat. Also got a leopard print cardi from Topshop, that was ages ago though.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 22, 2008)

Not sure about the cardigan, I've been looking for one myself! I do have leopard print ballet pumps though, they're kind of satiny, with diamante/bow detail - got them from Accesorize. Think they were about £20, they might still have them or something similar.


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 22, 2008)

French Sole do leopard print ballet pumps, they are expensive though.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 22, 2008)

I love me a bargain girls!!!! Im glad do many of you are in the UK, i am going to the US for Christmas so I'll still be able to look once i get there.

I went to New Look and Primark a few times iver the past two weeks and havent found anything =( The ones I saw in Primark were so ugly and too furry! I really like the Oasis ones, that's actually where i saw them first but £40 is way too much.

Thanks for the suggestions girls- im gonna look in M&S and Accesorize. I'll another another browse in Primark and New Look. Do you think they'll still have them in 'Bush? I dont think i've been to the market there, whereabout is it?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 22, 2008)

Faith

get em quick, very popular! not sure abt cardi... try asos.com


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Not sure about the cardigan, I've been looking for one myself! I do have leopard print ballet pumps though, they're kind of satiny, with diamante/bow detail - got them from Accesorize. Think they were about £20, they might still have them or something similar._

 
Those sound yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna have to look into them now lol


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I love me a bargain girls!!!! Im glad do many of you are in the UK, i am going to the US for Christmas so I'll still be able to look once i get there.

I went to New Look and Primark a few times iver the past two weeks and havent found anything =( The ones I saw in Primark were so ugly and too furry! I really like the Oasis ones, that's actually where i saw them first but £40 is way too much.

Thanks for the suggestions girls- im gonna look in M&S and Accesorize. I'll another another browse in Primark and New Look. Do you think they'll still have them in 'Bush? I dont think i've been to the market there, whereabout is it?_

 
I dunno if they'll still have them - it was a small shop which i don't even remember the name of lol i don't really know whereabouts it is coz it was my friend who took me there. 

The shoes are kinda 'furry' though so i dunno if you'll like them


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Faith

get em quick, very popular! not sure abt cardi... try asos.com_

 
Those are identical to the Primark ones I mentioned.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw a pair on asos for £15, I prefer round toe to the pointy shape. I do like the faith ones though.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 23, 2008)

I went to the big New Look in Morgate didnt see any leopard print ballet pump or cardigans but i did see these super cute white frilly knickers!!!!! lol.

The jewellery in there is great at the mo


----------

